# Guitar Lesson - How to play californication - video tabs



## guitarquango (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi friends!

Today i have an extreme cool lesson for you:

[h=3]Guitar Lesson - How to play californication[/h]
Hope you like it!

Greetz & have fun by learning

Jimmy Q.


----------

